# Is this considered a black mask?



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I know this is an elong, thats the obvious. But I am not sure if it's a black mask or just an elong? Sorry about the poor picture quality, he is always hiding unless he is killing fish. What do you think? Black Mask or not?
http://www.aquascapeonline.com/prodList.asp?idCategory=23 this keeps me wondering, only because if you compare my elong to those two types, it clearly looks more like a black mask.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

=3 I thought elongs = Black Masks..


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

MiGsTeR said:


> =3 I thought elongs = Black Masks..


There's also the ones with red. Very rare these days.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

So does that mean you think it is a black mask....?


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Dr. Giggles said:


> =3 I thought elongs = Black Masks..


There's also the ones with red. Very rare these days.
[/quote]

Oh, thx for clearing that up.







Red elong ftw.


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

No. the black mask actually has a black face with a silver body compared silver silever.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I think some people may misunderstand my thread, I know I have an elong, I am just asking if people think it's an Elongatus with the Black Mask variation. Thanks for the input from everyone else.


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

NO, The face should be black not silver


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

huck said:


> NO, The face should be black not silver


I realize that from your first post, I was clarifying what I meant but people were telling me it was an elong. Settle down.


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

Sorry my bad Very nice fish Elongs are awsome

Cant wait for my Sanchezi to look like yours. Nice collection!


----------

